# Custom made trailer dividers



## Toyhorse (Oct 19, 2006)

Would you be able to show me pictures and share dimensions on the trailer dividers that have been made for your mini horses. I would like to make it so that my horses travel safely in the trailer.

Thank you for sharing your knowledge and helping to keep my horse children safe.

Toy horse


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a picture inside my trailer at the dividers. It's a gooseneck mini trailer with a dressing room up front. The dividers are 6' long and are removable. The trailer, including dividers, was custom made for me by Wrangler Trailers (link to website) in Quitman, AR.


----------



## wrenhart (Oct 19, 2006)

:new_shocked: What a cool trailer...I just have a old teo horse and had my mare leap into the manger on her first ride... she did it 3 times when I would open the feeder door ...I need to modify my trailer and I am wanting ideas about hoe folks have refitted regular trailers...Thanks Renee


----------



## wade3504 (Oct 19, 2006)

When Barnbum gets home from work I'm sure she would show you hers. They used miniature horse panels for dividers in their trailer and she has pictures.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 19, 2006)

I modified my two horse slant to haul my minis, but I had to make my mini dividers removable so I could still put my big horse divider back in. Here's what I came up with:






I measured my friend's mini trailer to get the measurements, but her dividers went almost straight sideways, whereas mine are slanted to match the trailer wall at the front. I should have taken that into account and made my dividers longer from front to back. The front stall is kind of big, as I have an escape door that I wasn't willing to give up, so it is as wide as a big horse stall. The dividers can be lifted right out. They are held in place at the back by heavy pins that go through holes drilled in the floor.


----------



## Relic (Oct 19, 2006)

Ours is just a regular 16' stock with tack room in front and 4 stalls. We used a second year welding student to make our dividers they are removeable with pins and a slam shut thing on the other side the stalls are each 24" plenty big but not enough space to fall down in. lf hauling anyone other then the ones showing we remove the dividers easy to do by 1 person. The tack room fits all the other junk we haul plus the cart standing up l think you can see the shafts peeking over the top. Total cost was a fraction of what the trailer place wanted and l think the young guy we got did a nice job..our minis are always tied when in tow.


----------



## foalfan (Oct 19, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is what we came up with for our 2 horse trailer, we padded the dividers and now refer to it as the rolling asylum. :lol: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We can now haul 3 at a time.[/SIZE]


----------



## Toyhorse (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help and pictures.

Could you also tell me how tall and long the dividers are?

I would like to hear for everyone about things that worked and things that did not.

I think I am buying a 16 foot long 6â€™6 high and 6 foot wide all aluminum stock trailer.

I will be looking this winter into having the work done on the inside of the trailer to make it safe for the little horses.

I am also thinking that I would like to have a ramp mounted to the back of the trailer.

Do you think I would need to do that? If so do you have any ideaâ€™s on having this work done.

Again thank you for all your help

Toyhorse :aktion033:


----------



## ruffian (Oct 19, 2006)

http://estore.websitepros.com/stores/13555...atalog/ghrs.jpg

I used these in white in my 16' cargo trailer. They are 4' wide. I put 4x4's 18" apart and mounted a feed trough with canvas in front, with small wooden doors that swing for dividers also. I mounted a 4x4 horizontally along the back to hangs the gates on. Each gate swings flat against each other so they are out of the way for loading and unloading. One gate (photo shows 2) They are plastic, so there's no rattle or sharp edges. They clean up beautifully, and are nice looking in the trailer also.


----------



## wrenhart (Oct 21, 2006)

foalfan said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Here is what we came up with for our 2 horse trailer, we padded the dividers and now refer to it as the rolling asylum. :lol: [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]We can now haul 3 at a time.[/SIZE]




:aktion033: VERY COOL! Love it...I want to copy this picture and blow it up so my son can match it exactly...even looks like mt trailer :bgrin Oh thank you soooooo much , Ren and Holly



:


----------



## wrenhart (Oct 21, 2006)

ruffian said:


> http://estore.websitepros.com/stores/13555...atalog/ghrs.jpg
> 
> I used these in white in my 16' cargo trailer. They are 4' wide. I put 4x4's 18" apart and mounted a feed trough with canvas in front, with small wooden doors that swing for dividers also. I mounted a 4x4 horizontally along the back to hangs the gates on. Each gate swings flat against each other so they are out of the way for loading and unloading. One gate (photo shows 2) They are plastic, so there's no rattle or sharp edges. They clean up beautifully, and are nice looking in the trailer also.



Well now that you tempted me I want pictures! :aktion033:


----------

